# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس التفسير وعلوم القرآن >  ما معنى (برواية حفص عن عاصم من طريق الطيبة بقصر المد المنفصل)؟

## مرثد

الحمد لله رب العالمين
والصلاة على خاتم النبيين  :صلى الله عليه وسلم: 

الإخوة الكرام أهل القرآن

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

سمعتُ في مقدمة إصدار الشيخ مشاري العفاسي (مصحف كاليفورنيا) أن المصحف "برواية حفص عن عاصم من طريق الطيبة بقصر المد المنفصل"؟

ما معناها؟

وأنا في الحقيقة أود أن آخذ فكرة عن هذه الأمور..

قرأتُ من قبل كتاب المقدمات الأساسية في علوم القرآن للجديع،،، ولكنه لم يتعرض للقراءات بتفصيل..

فهلا وجهتموني لكتاب مختصر أقرأه لأفهم خلاصة الموضوع...؟

نفع الله بعلومكم
 :Smile: 

والحمد لله رب العالمين
والصلاة على خاتم النبيين  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:

----------


## عبدالله الضويلع

جوابي باختصار ما يلي:

أصول وطرق القراءات المتواترة تؤخذ من كتابين الشاطبية وطيبة النشر لابن الجزري
الشاطبية مع الدرة فيها القراءات العشر الصغرى والعشر الكبرى من طيبة النشر

حفص راوي عن عاصم لأخذ روايته اما من طريق الشاطبية وفيه يكون المد المنفصل 4حركات او تأخذه من طريق الطيبة ويكون المد المنفصل حركتين 
وبين الطريقين فروق في بعض الكلمات والمدود
بل حتى في نفس الطريق فقد جمع العلامة الضباع 52طريق لحفص من طريق طيبة النشر 

والكلام في ماذكرت لك يطول لكن انصحك بكتاب (قواعد التجويد برواية حفص) لعبدالعزيز قارئ  و(المذكرة في التجويد )لمحمد نبهان مصري ونظم (بهجة اللحاظ بما لحفص من روضة الحفاظ)للعلامة السمنودي وهو متوفر على الشبكة ولدي ولله الحمد اسناد الى ناظمه رحمه الله.

والله أعلم

----------


## مرثد

> جوابي باختصار ما يلي:
> 
> أصول وطرق القراءات المتواترة تؤخذ من كتابين الشاطبية وطيبة النشر لابن الجزري
> الشاطبية مع الدرة فيها القراءات العشر الصغرى والعشر الكبرى من طيبة النشر
> 
> حفص راوي عن عاصم لأخذ روايته اما من طريق الشاطبية وفيه يكون المد المنفصل 4حركات او تأخذه من طريق الطيبة ويكون المد المنفصل حركتين 
> وبين الطريقين فروق في بعض الكلمات والمدود
> بل حتى في نفس الطريق فقد جمع العلامة الضباع 52طريق لحفص من طريق طيبة النشر 
> 
> ...


جزاك الله خيرا علي تفاعلك أخي
ولكني لقصور علمني لم أفهم كثيراً، وفهمتُ أنه



> حفص راوي عن عاصم لأخذ روايته اما من طريق الشاطبية وفيه يكون المد المنفصل  4حركات او تأخذه من طريق الطيبة ويكون المد المنفصل حركتين 
> وبين الطريقين فروق في بعض الكلمات والمدود


عموماً جزيت خيراً  :Smile:

----------


## مرثد

يعني: هل كل ما في هذه الطرق وارد عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أم هو من اجتهاد القراء؟

وما معنى «طريق الطيبة» و «الشاطبية»؟ هل هما مؤلفا الكتابان والقراءات لم تأت إلا من طريقهما؟

شكرا للجميع

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

سأجيبك ولعل أحد الإخوة يصحح لنا لأني أكتب من الذاكرة

الشاطبية هي نظم شعري نظمه إمام في القراءات اسمه القاسم بن فيره الشاطبي
واسم النظم : حرز الأماني ووجه التهاني

وهو يروي ما ورد في القراءات من طريق كتاب التيسير لأبي عمرو الداني ولأبي عمرو الداني سند متصل إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم

وهذا النظم محاولة ناجحة جدا بل عبقرية لتسهيل القراءات وجمعها في أبيات شعرية ليسهل على الدارس تذكر من قرأ هذه الكلمة بهذه الطريقة 

لاحظ أن كلمة طريق ورواية كلها كلمات تدل على السند 

وكل القراءات التي وردت من طريق الشاطبية متواترة وهم 7 قراءات و 14 عشر رواية 

القراءة كقراءة عاصم - نافع - ابن كثير ...الخ القراء

الرواية هي ما نسب لمن روى عن القارئ 

ولكل قارئ راويان 
يعني عاصم روى عنه : حفص وشعبة 
نافع روى عنه قالون وورش
..الخ

فنقول : رواية حفص عن عاصم (حفص راوٍ / عاصم قارئ ) من طريق الشاطبية ، يعني اتصل للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم القراءة بسند أبي عمرو الداني إلى الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم 

ومعنى أن هذه القراءات متواترة أنها استفاضت جدا ولها أسانيد متعددة يستحيل الكذب فيها فليس ثم مجال للاجتهاد فيها والأسانيد متصلة إلى اليوم ولازال يأخذ القارئ اللاحق عن السابق سنده  ،

 إنما الاجتهاد في تتبع أسلوب كل قارئ أو راوٍ ومحاولة كتابة قاعدة
فنقول مثلا حفص قرأ في كل المصحف من طريق الشاطبية يمد كل حرف مد بعده همزة منفصلة عن الكلمة مثل : (لا أقسم ) بمقدار أربع حركات

لكن ابن كثير لم يمد بل اكتفى بالقصر 

أما ورش فقرأها 6 حركات مثلا 

....الخ
المحصلة : المد المنفصل جائز عند القراء

وهكذا يجتهدون في تتبع القراءات وتقعيد القاعدة أما القراءة نفسها فهي متصلة بسند متواتر

أما الطيبة فهي نظم عالم اسمه ابن الجزري إمام في القراءات ، وله طرق وأسانيد للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم 

واسم النظم : طيبة النشر

والطيبة أعم من الشاطبية لأن ابن الجزري متأخر عن الشاطبي فجمع ما لم يجمعه

فابن الجزري يروي عن عدة طرق : مثل الفيل وابن زرعان وكتاب الروض المربع ..الخ لهذا تجد عدد الأوجه أكثر من الشاطبي الذي يروي من طريق التيسير فقط 

فمثلا لمزيد من الفهم 

حفص (راوي) عن عاصم (قارئ) وهي أشهر رواية 

إذا أنت قرأت من طريق الشاطبية تمد المنفصل (لا أقسم ) أربع حركات تعرف بالتلقي من الشيوخ 

لكن إذا قرأت من طريق الطيبة تمد هذا المد نفسه حركتين فقط 

نلاحظ أن الفرق الأساسي في رواية حفصهو المد المنفصل لهذا أحيانا يقول القارئ انا أقرأ بالمد (يعني الشاطبية )أو انا أقرأ بالقصر (يعني الطيبة )
ويترتب على هذا اختلافات يسيرة في القراءة بين طريق الطيبة وطريق الشاطبية مثل السكت مثلا، أكيد تسمع القراء في الإذاعة يقولون : "كلا بل ران على قلوبهم " فيقف القارئ على (بل )سكتة خفيفة ، هذه السكتات من طريق الشاطبية ، أما في الطيبة فلا يقرأ بالسكت يعني يقول (بل ران ) من غير وقف على (بل )
واختلافات أخرى يسيرة من هذا القبيل 
فيختار القارئ من طريق الطيبة الذي يقصر فيه المنفصل أي رواية من الروايات (ابن زرعان والفيل ...الخ ) وترى ما يترتب على ذلك 

ومصاحف المدينة مثبتة بطريق الشاطبية ، والفروق في رواية حفص بين الطيبة والشاطبية قليل جدا لا يتعدى 10 فروق تقريبا 


قد يبدو لك الأمر صعبا لأن هذا الشرح من نصف الموضوع فلا أحد يبدأ القراءة بتعلم الفروق بين الشاطبية والطيبة 
أما لو بدأت في حلقة قرآن وأخذت قواعد التجويد ستجد الأمر سهلا إن شاء الله


تتمة وفائدة
جدير بالذكر أن الشاطبية روت قراءات 7 قراء و14 راوي فكيف نقول القراءات العشر المتواترة ؟ 

أما الطيبة فأكمل ابن الجزري العشر قراءات ، أما الشاطبي فروى 7 قراءات وأكمل ابن الجزري الثلاثة بنظم اسمه (الدرة )

فيكون المصطلح المشهور عند أهل القراءات : أتعلم أو أقرأ بالشاطبية مع الدرة ، أو أقرأ بالطيبة وذلك لمن أتم القراءات العشر 
والشاطبية مع الدرة تسمى العشر الصغرى أما الطيبة فتسمى العشر الكبرى لأن الطرق أكثر


تتمة أخرى
أن الشاطبية والطيبة لهما إسناد أيضا إلى الشاطبي وابن الجزري ،،،،

أرجو أن اكون أفدتك

----------


## القارئ المليجي

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> سأجيبك ولعل أحد الإخوة يصحح لنا لأني أكتب من الذاكرة


الجواب طيب، لمناسبة السائل، وإن كانت هناك نقاط اختلاف فليس محل الكلام فيها هذه الصفحة؛ كقولكم: لهذا أحيانا يقول القارئ انا أقرأ بالمد (يعني الشاطبية )أو انا أقرأ بالقصر (يعني الطيبة ).
لكن الذي أعده سهوا أريد تنبيهكم عليه - قولكم:



> فابن الجزري يروي عن عدة طرق : مثل الفيل وابن زرعان وكتاب الروض المربع ..الخ


ابن زرعان صوابه: زَرعان.
والروض المربع سهو واضح .... فهذا اسم كتاب في الفقه الحنبلي، للبهوتي، وهو شرح زاد المستقنع.
لكن لعلكم أردتم "روضة الحفاظ" للشريف المعدل.
وذِكر هذا الكتاب من أصول ابن الجزري في رواية حفص فيه إشكال؛ لأنه لم يسند رواية حفص من طريق هذا الكتاب في "النشر" البتـة.
والله أعلم.

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

> الجواب طيب، لمناسبة السائل، وإن كانت هناك نقاط اختلاف فليس محل الكلام فيها هذه الصفحة؛ كقولكم: لهذا أحيانا يقول القارئ انا أقرأ بالمد (يعني الشاطبية )أو انا أقرأ بالقصر (يعني الطيبة ).


بارك الله فيكم ملحوظتكم هذه جعلتني أراجع هداية القاري مما حل لي إشكال كنتُ أعاني منه من زمن وكلما أردت السؤال عنه أسأت الصياغة فلم أحصل على إجابة 
وهذا السؤال هو كيف تقولون أن الطيبة تعد أشمل من الشاطبية وتسمونها العشر الكبرى رغم أنها ليس فيها التوسط؟ 

لكن بصفة عامة لو قلنا أقرأ بالقصر فليس ذلك إلا من الطيبة أليس كذلك ؟ أعني أن الشاطبية ليس فيها القصر ، وغالبا الذي يقرأ بالمد (أقصد التوسط) من جهلة القراء أمثالي فلن يكون إلا بالشاطبية حيث هي قراءة العوام كما يقول الشيخ المرصفي.




> ابن زرعان صوابه: زَرعان.


بارك الله فيكم 





> والروض المربع سهو واضح .... فهذا اسم كتاب في الفقه الحنبلي، للبهوتي، وهو شرح زاد المستقنع.
> لكن لعلكم أردتم "روضة الحفاظ" للشريف المعدل.


ليس سهوا فقط هذا حسن خلق منكم !! 
 بارك الله فيكم فوالله لو لم تنبهنا عليها لظللت أكرر الخطأ سنين فأنا أحفظ عثرات لساني أكثر مما أحفظ من العلم مطابقة!




> وذِكر هذا الكتاب من أصول ابن الجزري في رواية حفص فيه إشكال؛ لأنه لم يسند رواية حفص من طريق هذا الكتاب في "النشر" البتـة.
> والله أعلم.


ممكن توضيح لما ذكره الشيخ المرصفي صـ 297 في فوق الجدول: المصباح والكامل وروضة المعدل من الطيبة ؟

وله تعليق أيضا في الجدول تحت روضة المعدل : لم يذكر النشر ولا الضباع طريقا دون الفيل . 

فنرجو بارك الله فيكم مزيد من التوضيح

----------


## القارئ المليجي

قولكم:
الذي يقرأ بالمد (أقصد التوسط) من جهلة القراء أمثالي فلن يكون إلا بالشاطبية حيث هي قراءة العوام كما يقول الشيخ المرصفي
أنا أختلف معه تمامًا.
بل الذي يقرأ بالمد (أقصد التوسط) اختار أفضل الطرق وأشهرها وأصحَّها.
والذي لم يتعلم القراءة إلاَّ بقصر المنفصل (في رواية حفص) هو الذي ينبغي أن يُعدَّ من العوام.




> ممكن توضيح لما ذكره الشيخ المرصفي صـ 297 في فوق الجدول: المصباح والكامل وروضة المعدل من الطيبة ؟
> 
> وله تعليق أيضا في الجدول تحت روضة المعدل : لم يذكر النشر ولا الضباع طريقا دون الفيل . 
> 
> فنرجو بارك الله فيكم مزيد من التوضيح


الكلام على "روضة المعدل" تكرَّر كثيرًا في المنتديات المتخصصة بسبب الإشكال الوارد بخصوصها.
وأحيلكم على موضعٍ قد لا يكون أفضل المواضع في مناقشة المسألة
هنا
لكنه يكتسب أهمية من أمور ثلاثة:
- تأخُّره بالنسبة للمواضيع الأخرى.
- موافقة كل من الدكتور السالم الجكني، والشيخ محمد يحيى شريف ... والثاني منهما له موضوعات في ملتقى أهل التفسير بهذا الخصوص.
- دخول الدكتور عاصم القاري الذي حقق "روضة المعدل" في الموضوع.

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

> الذي يقرأ بالمد (أقصد التوسط) من جهلة القراء أمثالي فلن يكون إلا بالشاطبية حيث هي قراءة العوام كما يقول الشيخ المرصفي
> أنا أختلف معه تمامًا.
> بل الذي يقرأ بالمد (أقصد التوسط) اختار أفضل الطرق وأشهرها وأصحَّها.
> والذي لم يتعلم القراءة إلاَّ بقصر المنفصل (في رواية حفص) هو الذي ينبغي أن يُعدَّ من العوام.


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أولا عندي توضيح عندما طرحت سؤالي لم أقصد الاستشهاد بكلام الشيخ لـ / ضد كلامكم ، بل فقط ببساطة أردتُ أن تشرح كلام الشيخ لأني شعرت فيه بنوع تناقض 
أما بالنسبة للفقرة أعلاه فكلام الشيخ المرصفي ليس نصه ما ذكرتُ بل -عذرا - ذكرت كلامي مختلطا بكلامه 

كلام الشيخ المرصفي هو أن من قرأ بالشاطبية هو من عوام القراء أما خواص القراء فهو من قرأ بالطيبة وليس بقصر المنفصل فقط لأن الطيبة تشتمل الشاطبية بالإضافة لطرق أخرى كثيرة ، أقول ذلك توضيحا لكلام الشيخ المرصفي 

أما قولكم بمخالفة الشيخ أن الذي يقرأ بالقصر فقط من الطيبة هو من يعد من عوام القراء فهذا صحيح إلى حد كبير بناء على ما ذكرتموه في الرابط أول مشاركة ، وهو لا يخالف كلام الشيخ ألبتة لأن الشيخ ما أراد بقوله وجه واحد من الطيبة بل أراد أن الخواص هو من قرأ بكل أوجه الطيبة .
وتعجبت بصراحة مما ذكرته في أول مشاركة لك في الرابط لأن كل من علمني قال :لابد أن يبدأ الطالب بالشاطبية حتى ينتهي بكل القراء من الشاطبية مع الدرة ثم إن شاء يشرع في الطيبة ، فمن بدأ بالطيبة ليقصر فقط فلن يتعلم أي شيء ولا حتى كيف يمد بنَفَسِهِ كما أنه على قصر المنفصل من الطيبة ليس له وجه السكت وليس له في آالذكرين وأشباهها سوى الابدال وليس له في تأمنا إلا الإشمام ...الخ وهذا يعني ببساطة انه لن يتعلم أوجه السكت ولا التسهيل ولا الروم ! 

أما من قرأ بالطيبة كلها وأوجهها بالكامل فقد اشتملت على الشاطبية فيكون قد تعلم كل الأوجه وزيادة كما قالت لي شيختي : الطيبة فيها طريق التيسير والتحبير وألف ألف طريق سوى التحريرات! " يعني أكيد هذا الكلام فيه مبالغة ولكن المقصد أنها تشمل الشاطبية فلا يقال لمن تعلم الطيبة أنه من عوام القراء مثلما يقال لمن تعلم الشاطبية ووقف عندها 

اما أنا فبدأتُ بالشاطبية وأفضل أحيانا القراءة لحفص بالقصر ولكني لستُ من عوام القراء - عفوا - بل من جهلة القراء.

بارك الله فيكم وأجزل لكم العطاء.

وبالنسبة للرابط إن شاء الله نتابعه وربما أحيل السؤال على أستاذتي لعلها تضيف شيئا إن شاء الله

----------


## عبد الرؤوف أبو محمد

> ويترتب على هذا اختلافات يسيرة في القراءة بين طريق الطيبة وطريق الشاطبية مثل السكت مثلا، أكيد تسمع القراء في الإذاعة يقولون : "كلا بل ران على قلوبهم " فيقف القارئ على (بل )سكتة خفيفة ، هذه السكتات من طريق الشاطبية ، أما في الطيبة فلا يقرأ بالسكت يعني يقول (بل ران ) من غير وقف على (بل )


القراءة عن طريق الطيبة بقصر المنفصل فيها نفس السكتات التي في الشاطبية. إنما تلغى السكتات عن طريقة الطيبة في حالة القصر المقيد.
والله أعلم.

----------


## عبد الرؤوف أبو محمد

ومن أجل تتميم الفائدة كتاب أيسر السبل لرواية الإمام حفص بقصر المنفصل:
أيسر السبل لروا&#1.pdf

----------


## مروان محمد أوعيني

الحمد لله وحده والصلاة والسلام على من لا نبي بعده. اعلم أخي الكريم السائل أن فن القراءات ألف فيه جم غفير من العلماء المتقدمين والمتأخرين، وأن زبدة القراءات المتواترة جمعت في كتاب أبي الحسن ابن مجاهد رحمه الله الذي سماه " السبعة "، ثم ألف بعده الحافظ أبو عمرو الداني مختصره الذي سماه "التيسير في القراءات السبع"، واقتصر فيه لكل قارئ من القراء السبعة على راويين، ولكل راو طريقا واحدة، مثلا: نافع يروي عنه قالون وورش، وقالون له طريق أبي نشيط المروزي، وورش له طريق أبي يعقوب الأزرق. 
ثم جاء الإمام القاسم بن فيره الشاطبي رحمه الله فنظم كتاب التيسير وزاد عليه في 1173 بيتا سماه "حرز الأماني ووجه التهاني" وعرف بالشاطبية؛ ومن الخطأ اعتقاد أن الإمام الشاطبي اقتصر في نظمه على التيسير، بل زاد عليه أوجها ليست في التيسير ذكرها الداني وغيره في غيره من الكتب، كقراءة " شركايَ " في النحل عن البزي، فإنا نقرأ بها في المغرب ونرويها بأسانيد متصلة إلى الشاطبي والداني وغيرهما والحمد لله، وأدعو الغيورين على علم القراءات للمجيء إلى هذه البلاد واستجلاء هذا الأمر والوقوف عليه، كما نروي طرق نافع العشرة عنه كذلك وهو أمر لا يعرفه إخواننا في المشرق.
عودا على بدء، فإن الإمام ابن الجزري رحمه الله جاء بعد الشاطبي وألف مؤلفا جامعا في القراءات سماه " النشر في القراءات العشر " ضمنه ألف طريق وطريقا، جمع فيه ما ذكره الشاطبي وأزيد وزاد عليه ثلاثة من القراء هم: أبو جعفر، ويعقوب، وخلف، ويذكر لكل قارئ راويين ولكل راو طريقين ولكل طريق طريقين، ثم نظمه في منظومة سماها "طيبة النشر " في 1015 بيتا، ثم أفرد هؤلاء القراء الثلاثة بتأليف سماه " تحبير التيسير " نهج فيه نهج الداني في التيسير، فيذكر لكل قارئ راويين ولكل راو طريقا واحدة، ثم نظمه في قصيدة على وزن الشاطبية وقافيتها سماها " الدرة المضية " في 241 بيتا.
إذا علمت هذا اتضح لك ما بين الشاطبية والطيبة من فرق في مادة القراءات، لكن السبق للمتقدم كما قيل، وكلتاهما مفيدة في بابها، وقد جرى سنن الناس أن يحفظوا الشاطبية ويقرؤوا بها ثم الدرة ثم الطيبة، ويسمون الشاطبية والدرة " العشر الصغرى "، و الطيبة " العشر الكبرى "، وعندنا في المغرب لا تقرأ الطيبة، لكن نصطلح على طرق نافع العشر الصغرى، والشاطبية والدرة العشر الكبرى، لكن اتصلت القراءة إلينا أخيرا من المشرق والحمد لله بالطيبة، فعندنا قراء يقرؤون بها ولله الحمد.
أما سؤالك أخي الحبيب فلعل الجواب عليه قد اتضح لك، وهو أن لحفص من الشاطبية طريقا واحدا هو عمرو بن الصبّاح، وله من الطيبة طريقان: عمرو بن الصباح وعبيد بن الصباح، وعمرو بن الصباح له طرق منها: زرعان والفيل، فبالنسبة للشاطبية ليس لعمرو فيها إلا توسط المد المنفصل، وأما من الطيبة فله التوسط وله القصر أيضا لأن له طريقا ورد فيه القصر هو: الفيل.
أرجو أن أكون أوصلت لك الفكرة سليمة وواضحة أخي الحبيب، واعلم أنه لا تجوز القراءة بشيء من هذا إلا بعد قراءته على شيخ يرويه بسند. والله أعلم وأحكم.

----------


## القارئ المليجي

بوركتَ، هذا جواب طيِّب وعرضٌ واضح.
ولكن جلَّ من لا يسهو.
فقولكم:



> أما سؤالك أخي الحبيب فلعل الجواب عليه قد اتضح لك، وهو أن لحفص من الشاطبية طريقا واحدا هو عمرو بن الصبّاح، وله من الطيبة طريقان: عمرو بن الصباح وعبيد بن الصباح، وعمرو بن الصباح له طرق منها: زرعان والفيل، فبالنسبة للشاطبية ليس لعمرو فيها إلا توسط المد المنفصل، وأما من الطيبة فله التوسط وله القصر أيضا لأن له طريقا ورد فيه القصر هو: الفيل.
> أرجو أن أكون أوصلت لك الفكرة سليمة وواضحة أخي الحبيب، واعلم أنه لا تجوز القراءة بشيء من هذا إلا بعد قراءته على شيخ يرويه بسند. والله أعلم وأحكم.


والصواب ...
أنَّ لحفصٍ عن عاصمٍ من الشاطبية طريقًا واحدًا [واحدةً] هو طريق عُبيد بن الصبَّاح .. ت (235).
[وتمام سند الإمام الداني: عن أبي الحسن طاهر بن غلبون عن أبي الحسن علي بن محمد الهاشمي عن أبي العباس الأُشناني عن أبي محمد عُبيد بن الصبَّاح بن صُبيح عن حَفص]
وأنَّ لحفصٍ من الطيبة طريقين: عُبيْد بن الصباح وعَمرو بن الصبَّاح [اتَّفقا في اسم الأب والجد أيضًا، وقيل: ليسا بأخوَين]
ولكلٍّ من عُبيدٍ وعمرٍو في النشر [أصل الطيِّبة] طريقان:
فأمَّا عُبيد، فمن طريقَي الهاشمي وأبي طاهر بن أبي هاشم، كلاهما عن الأُشناني عن عُبيد.
وأما عمرو بن الصباح، فمن طريقَي الفيل [واسمه أبو جعفر أحمد بن محمد الفامي] وزَرْعان، وقرأ كلٌّ منهما على عمْرو.
فبالنسبة للشاطبية ليس لحفصٍ إلاَّ طريق الهاشمي عن الأُشناني عن عُبيد، وليس له القصْر في المنفصِل.
 لأنَّ القصر عند الشاطبي لقالون ودوري أبي عمرو بِخُلْفِهِما وللسُّوسي وابْن كثير بغير خلاف.
والله أعلم.

----------


## ريمه الخاني

بوركتم وأجدتم وربما كان هذا التسجيل ومثله في تلك السلسلة للشيخ القدير منير محمد علي مهما وواضحا.
https://youtu.be/Y1i5gJnaYgM

----------

